# Has this ever happened to you?



## terryit3 (Jul 15, 2011)

Haha 










It's a boring day at the office.


----------



## leupy (Feb 12, 2007)

No, I can't say it has but it was worth seeing.


----------



## Shortdrift (Apr 5, 2004)

Did you see the grasshopper leaping out of the way befor the fish hit the ground? Graet video!


----------



## fishin'forlife (Aug 2, 2011)

I've kinda saw this happening once LOL only it was with a catfish and the guy was pretty much on the ground with it then it jumped in the water and swam off haha.


----------



## westbranchbob (Jan 1, 2011)

my uncle has a pic of me chasing a small steelhead down the bank of the grand river,not so funny when your the one doing the chasing.He sure got a kick out of it!


----------



## jwfish (Jan 28, 2005)

I have had many big bluecats down on the James in virginia do just that to my wife and me man them fish are strong.Nice vidio


----------

